# Game 56: Nets @ Hawks--02.27.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 56
New Jersey Nets (31-24) @ Atlant Hawks (17-37)**
Monday February 27th, 2006
7:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Royal Ivey*</td><td>*Joe Johnson*</td><td>*Zaza Pachulia*</td><td>*Josh Smith*</td><td>*Al Harrington*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>3.6</td><td>19.5</td><td>11.3</td><td>9.0</td><td>18.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.9</td><td>8.0</td><td>6.2</td><td>6.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>6.4</td><td>1.7</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Josh Childress*</td><td>*Marvin Willaims*</td><td>*Esteban Batista*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>9.8</td><td>7.3</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.2</td><td>4.5</td><td>1.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.7</td><td>.8</td><td>.1</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>24.1</td><td>12.7</td><td>19.1</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.4</td><td>.9</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.2</td><td>3.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>2.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.3</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Hawks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 19.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.1</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Zaza Pachulia 8.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 6.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.94</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Joe Johnson 1.37</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .75</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Joshn Smith 2.40</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 50.2%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Al Harrington 45.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.5%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Tyronn Lue 44.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 82.1%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Salim Stoudamire 88.9%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>31-24</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>28-27</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>22-33</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>20-35</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>15-40</td><td>16</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>46-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>35-20</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>31-24</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>32-24</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>29-25</td><td>16.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>28-25</td><td>17</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>28-27</td><td>18</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>28-28</td><td>18.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Nets Lead Season Series 1-0*
12.30.05: Nets 99 - Hawks 91


*Upcoming Games:*
March 31st, @ ATL
April 4th, @ NJ​


----------



## GM3

I have a feeling Carter willl sit out this game, but hopefully we wont need him


----------



## Vinsane

Grandmazter3 said:


> I have a feeling Carter willl sit out this game, but hopefully we wont need him


beleive me we will need him will he play idk


----------



## Jizzy

Watch Atlantas' 12th man score like 30 against us. Why do the unexcpected players have big games against this team specifically?


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter would sure be appreciated ..He usually dominates against the hawks.


----------



## Air Fly

Grandmazter3 said:


> I have a feeling Carter willl sit out this game, but hopefully we wont need him


Me too, i dont think he'll play this game but Nets gotta keep it real without him and win this game. Can't let two easy wins get away like that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> I have a feeling Carter willl sit out this game, but hopefully we wont need him


 I left him in as wishful thinking. We'll see...I guess there will be word on that tomorrow.


----------



## Krstic12

We should beat the team we can beat~

Krstic go!


----------



## justasking?

``It just tightened up,'' Carter said. ``When I went up, I just felt a grab and I didn't want it to tear. *We're hoping it's just a cramp and I can play tomorrow*.'' 

http://www.yesnetwork.com/ap.asp?ap_story_id=215008&is_local=


----------



## VC_15

he better play and if he doesn't, Rj better step up.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic12 said:


> We should beat the team we can beat~
> 
> Krstic go!


Somebody's got the right idea! :biggrin:


----------



## Intense Enigma

With or with out Vince,the NETS should beat the Atlanta freaking HAWKS period.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

is VC playing tonight?


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

The Hawks bench is good man. Our three bench players outscored the starting 5 against the pistons loss last week. I think Mike Woodson wants to keep the good players on the bench so we can position ourselves to get the worst record and prepare for the draft. :curse: Don't be surprised if the Hawks bench scored a lot of points in this one.


----------



## ghoti

Seriously.

I cannot watch Collins, Vaughn and Padgett in the game together. :banghead:

Replacing one of them with Cliffy or Murray doesn't stop the hurting, either.

Please for the love of God play someone athletic. Zoran, Nachbar, the Wright who played at A&M (if he exists). Please. Somebody. Anybody.


----------



## GM3

Whoa! Antoine Wright will start if Carter cant play!


----------



## ghoti

Grandmazter3 said:


> Whoa! Antoine Wright will start if Carter cant play!


He has to start because Vaughn is the only backup for Kidd.


----------



## ghoti

Carter isn't worth a **** if he's preoccupied with an injury.


----------



## HB

Time for Wright to prove something to us all


----------



## AJC NYC

I am the biggest nets fan


----------



## GM3

ghoti said:


> He has to start because Vaughn is the only backup for Kidd.


That didnt stop frank before when Carter or RJ were out.


----------



## HB

This also shows that Frank is beginning to realize Vaughn is really stinking it up


----------



## justasking?

So Vince isn't playing tonight?


----------



## GM3

Its a game time decision, no word yet.


----------



## ghoti

Grandmazter3 said:


> That didnt stop frank before when Carter or RJ were out.


McInnis played 12 minutes against Memphis.


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Its a game time decision, no word yet.


Alright, thank you for answering my question. :cheers:


----------



## GM3

Carter is not on the inactive list and they said McInnis will be working out soon to make his return and Carter will start.


----------



## GM3

Krly wins tip off

RJ hits 

2-0 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson for 2

2-0 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 2

2-2


----------



## HB

Man I hope Vince doesnt rush this. Frank better minimize his minutes.


----------



## GM3

24 sec violation

Carter couldnt handle it but Krstic got it not enough time to put it off

Zaza misses

Carter misses a deep 3


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson for 2

4-2 - NETS


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!


----------



## GM3

RJ runs and gets an easy lay up

4-2 Nets

Hawks miss

Carter is not pushing it

Kidd hits a fadeway

6-2 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

6-2 - NETS


----------



## SetShotWilly

Why is Carter's first shot always a 3?


----------



## GM3

Carter gets the board

Krstic misses

Joe Johnson to Smith with the slam

6-4 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Josh Smith for 2

6-4 - NETS


----------



## Vincanity15311

Carter is ****in cold


----------



## ZÆ

Zaza Pachulia for 2

6-6


----------



## GM3

Zaza hits

tied at 6

RJ gets blocked by Smith

but Collins and Rj get it back, Collins will shoot 2 (Smith1st)


----------



## fruitcake

Vincanity15311 said:


> Carter is ****in cold


well it doesnt help if you just take 3 pointers.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Collins to the free throw line for 2...
Collins hits both

8-6 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson for 2

10-6 - NETS


----------



## justasking?

fruitcake said:


> well it doesnt help if you just take 3 pointers.


Yup.


----------



## fruitcake

does vince's injury limit him to just taking 3 pointers?


----------



## Vincanity15311

i wish carter cud drive today, he cud ownn the hawks


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout ATL

10-6 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> i wish carter cud drive today, he cud ownn the hawks


 I agree.


----------



## squaleca

even if vince has a terrible shooting night thier still better with him on the floor!!!


----------



## HB

I take it Vince cant drive today. Man if only he used ball fakes like Kobe


----------



## JCB

RJ is having a nice game so far.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

yeah, so far so good.

On a not related note, I'm kind of looking forward to the barkely centerstage. Could be pretty amusing.


----------



## ZÆ

Marvin Williams for 2

10-8 - NETS


----------



## GM3

Marvin Williams hits

10-8 Nets

Carter hits with a nice fadeaway 12-8 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

12-8 - NETS


----------



## justasking?

Vincanity15311 said:


> i wish carter cud drive today, he cud ownn the hawks


I wish VC would drive more often on most nights. He would either get a foul or find a way to make the shot. He's a great player, but he should know when to shoot jumpshots and when to drive. I just don't know if his injury is somewhat limiting his athletic ability tonight.


----------



## GM3

Zaza misses

Krstic misses

Johnson misses, zaza with Offensive board johnson hits

12-10 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 2

12-10 - NETS


----------



## GM3

RJ getting no calls WTF!

Marvin Williams misses a 3

Kidd 3 in and out.


----------



## Vincanity15311

Carter is like 7% today


----------



## L

what is the score now? my cable bill wasnt payed so i cant watch the game...


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 2

12-12


----------



## GM3

Harrington hits

tied at 12

Collins hits

14-12 Nets

Childress drives hits tied at 14


----------



## justasking?

Vincanity15311 said:


> Carter is like 7% today


Then in my opinion, he shouldn't play. I mean, the team needs him desperately, but if he will be more of a liability than a threat, then thats not going to help. More importantly, he might aggravate his condition which could lead to more missed games.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Collins for 2

14-12 - Nets


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits

16-14 Nets

Harrington hits

tied at 16

Carter hits a 3

19-16 Nets


----------



## fruitcake

kidd with 5 assists already!


----------



## justasking?

Finally a 3 by VC? :clap:


----------



## ZÆ

Joah Childress for 2

16-14 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231

srry guys kinda late..


----------



## GM3

Carter almost with a steal

Hawks miss

Kidd runs with Krstic, no call, out of bounds on Hawks timeout Hawks.


----------



## fruitcake

VC for three!! finally. 

jj misses, kidd rebound, nj timeout

19-16 nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic for 2

16-14 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

19-16 - NETS


----------



## JCB

"Got 'em" in the words of Mark Jackson.


----------



## HB

For those watching the game how frequently does Kidd have the ball in his hands and are they running isos for Vince or is he getting it out as soon as he touches it. Thanks


----------



## GM3

Carter Watch: Staying on the perimeter, but not to active to score which is good. I want him to lay back for this game and come back 100% for the next one, should have called him off the bench but oh well.


----------



## L

is vc 100% healthy? i mean is he lookin good on both sides of the court?


----------



## L

Grandmazter3 said:


> Carter Watch: Staying on the perimeter, but not to active to score which is good. I want him to lay back for this game and come back 100% for the next one, should have called him off the bench but oh well.


nevermind...


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic rejected by smith

travel

nets ball


----------



## JCB

Hbwoy said:


> For those watching the game how frequently does Kidd have the ball in his hands and are they running isos for Vince or is he getting it out as soon as he touches it. Thanks


 Kidd almost always has the ball in his hands. Not that many isos for Vince. Just playing within the offense.


----------



## GM3

Hbwoy said:


> For those watching the game how frequently does Kidd have the ball in his hands and are they running isos for Vince or is he getting it out as soon as he touches it. Thanks


No isos for Vince, Kidd and Rj are controlling the ball, Vince is getting his shots off pick and rolls. 

Krstic gets blocked

Travel on Batista.

Vaughn and Cliff check in for Kidd and Carter.


----------



## JCB

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> is vc 100% healthy? i mean is he lookin good on both sides of the court?


 no. he is just jogging most of the time


----------



## ZÆ

Josh Smith for 2

19-18 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231

vaughn misses 

jj misses, smith wit the tip slam

19-18 NETS


----------



## ghoti

Mark Jackson is cracking me up.

The Johnny Damon thing was hilarious. "March 8. We've been promoting this for a month. YES you're better than that." HAHA! :clap:

The line about the drumline and the choir doubling attendance was classic.


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic for 2

21-18 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic wit the hook

smith wit the layup

21-20 NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Josh Smith for 2

21-20 - NETS


----------



## GM3

EDIT: Sorry, Carter is still in Collins is out

Krstic hits.

Smith lays it up

21-20 Nets

RJ with a 3

They are doubling Krstic.


----------



## SUPERB

Krstic Gets Rejected By A Guard!

Mark Jackson Says As A Big Man You Must Go Up And Dunk That Ball!

Look At This They Are Not Afraid To Go In Our Paint! We Need Some Shot Blockers!


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj from downtown 

smith to jj for the layup

24-22 NETS


----------



## JCB

ghoti said:


> Mark Jackson is cracking me up.
> 
> The Johnny Damon thing was hilarious. "March 8. We've been promoting this for a month. YES you're better than that." HAHA! :clap:
> 
> The line about the drumline and the choir doubling attendance was classic.


 yeah, there's no way the hawks average 14,000


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson for 3

24-20 - NETS


----------



## justasking?

Nice start by RJ.


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 2

24-22 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets fouled 

2.4 secs left

wright in for vc

krstic misses the fadeaway buzzer beater

nets up 2

24-22

end of first


----------



## GM3

Wright goes in for VC.

Krstic had to take a bad shot, misses

Nets 24-22.


----------



## L

SUPERB said:


> Krstic Gets Rejected By A Guard!
> 
> Mark Jackson Says As A Big Man You Must Go Up And Dunk That Ball!
> 
> Look At This They Are Not Afraid To Go In Our Paint! We Need Some Shot Blockers!


Actually, RJ isnt bad at swatting shots.


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 1st quarter

24-22 - NETS


----------



## HB

Thanks for the info, hope Frank is paying attention to Kidd's assists numbers


----------



## pinoyboy231

im goin to the nets vs raptors game on sat =)


----------



## JCB

Hbwoy said:


> Thanks for the info, hope Frank is paying attention to Kidd's assists numbers


 yeah, he's got 5 in the first quarter. that's sick


----------



## ZÆ

Montell Webster for 2

24-24


----------



## ZÆ

Salime Stoldimire for 3

24-27 - ATL


----------



## pinoyboy231

williams wit the slam

wright bringin it down the court 

vaughn wit the AIRBALL

salim stoudamire wit the 3..

TIMEOUT- NETS

27-24- HAWKS


----------



## GM3

Damn that was fast

were down 3 with just .50secs in the quarter?


----------



## L

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCB

Salim can shoot


----------



## ghoti

Frank is really, really pissed.


----------



## SetShotWilly

The magic of the Nets bench. They make the lead disappear in zip!


----------



## Vinsane

offense sits and it happens again


----------



## GM3

Damn they are pushing the ball the way we used to

29-24 Hawks.

Turnover Nets.


----------



## L

SetShotWilly said:


> The magic of the Nets bench. They make the lead disappear in zip!


So true! :rotf:


----------



## Jizzy

This is pathetic. I wish we can get KG and a new bench


----------



## Vinsane

rj no court vision
frank tryin to lose


----------



## JCB

Vinsane said:


> rj no court vision
> frank tryin to lose


 do you ever have anything positive to say?


----------



## GM3

Robinson hits


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

26-29 - ATL


----------



## GM3

Why is our whole bench in?


----------



## Jizzy

Chaser 55 said:


> do you ever have anything positive to say?




He's a Pistons fan and admitted it yesterday


----------



## JCB

Grandmazter3 said:


> Why is our whole bench in?


 ask Frank


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond Murry for 2

28-29 - ATL


----------



## GM3

29-28 Hawks, Vaughn to Murray

Seriously why is our whole bench in?


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

didnt go to the game for fear of getting beat up by nets fans. decided to stay home on the computer.


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Why is our whole bench in?


I think Frank is losing his mind somehow.


----------



## GM3

Zoran seeing minutes early?

Whoa Frank must be piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiised! at the starters


----------



## Petey

Shocking how the bench is keeping the Nets in the game.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

ive seen enough bring in the starters


----------



## SetShotWilly

We have a Z Planinic sighting


----------



## MrCharisma

Wow a Zoran sighting. I'm surprised Frank is giving the bench players a chance to actually play.


----------



## Aurelino

Grandmazter3 said:


> Zoran seeing minutes early?
> 
> Whoa Frank must be piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiised! at the starters


Kidd played 45 minutes last night, and RJ 40+.


----------



## GM3

Smith goes to the line for 2 on Murray

hits both 31-28 Hawks


----------



## ZÆ

Josh Smith hits 2 free throws

28-31 - ATL


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Vince is limited huh? :banana:


----------



## HB

Whats going on here, an early blowout?? Why the heck is Frank playing all the bench players so much


----------



## justasking?

I surmise Frank got a call from management telling him to play the bench.


----------



## Vinsane

is frank ok


----------



## Jizzy

Frank is a players coach. He is to afraid to go up to a player and get his pont across. Honestly, I would rather have Sam Mitchell then Laurence Frank. Sam made Chris Bosh and Charlie Villanueva into tough players


----------



## GM3

Salim fouled by Zoran

Kidd, Collins, Carter will be coming back in

out for Robinson, Zoran and Wright


----------



## JCB

nvm


----------



## MrCharisma

Hbwoy said:


> Whats going on here, an early blowout?? Why the heck is Frank playing all the bench players so much


He's going to make sure that none of these bench guys really can play so when he trades them they don't go for 17pts and 11 rebounds in their debut with their new team. I kiiiid, I kiiiid.


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses a 3

Harrington misses a 3

TimeOut Nets

35-30 Hawks.


----------



## justasking?

MrCharisma said:


> He's going to make sure that none of these bench guys really can play so when he trades them they don't go for 17pts and 11 rebounds in their debut with their new team. I kiiiid, I kiiiid.


LOL. So true. He probably had nightmares of LJ3. :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Vinsane

pass to mr offense


----------



## Petey

What happened to all the Nets fans that were going to the game?

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Vinsane said:


> pass to mr offense


 don't worry. Collins will get the ball soon enough. :wink:


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic for 2

32-35 - ATL


----------



## SUPERB

Frank Is Doing What He Should Do!

Let The Bench Get Some Touches While Playing A Game Against A Subpar Team. At The Same Time Resting His Starters. God Knows Kidd Needs It.

Beautiful Move From Krstic!


----------



## Petey

Krstic with the step and gets to the rim.

Zaza to Johnson, Hawks swing it, Smith misses, Hawks w/ the offensive board, kicked to Johnson and hits the 3!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic taking it to Zaza

Starters back in except for RJ.

Childress gets offensive board

Joe Johnson hits a 3

38-32 Hawks


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 3

32-38 - ATL


----------



## MrCharisma

VC looks stiff out there and so far he looks like he can't drive b/c of his injury so we're going to have to rely on the other guys to set him up for easy shots. I wish Frank had left Wright in there instead of Murray...Wright was getting into rythm


----------



## Petey

Carter's shot goes in and out, Harrington hits on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Al Harington for 2

32-40 - ATL


----------



## GM3

Harrington hits

40-32 Hawks.

Collins hits

40-34 Hawks.


----------



## ZÆ

jason Collins for 2

24-40 - ATL


----------



## Petey

SetShotWilly drains his 2nd bucket, 2 of 2 now.

Johnson with the catch and shoot.

Hawks up 8.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Joe Johnson for 2

34-42 - ATL


----------



## GM3

Johnson hits

42-34 Hawks

Defensive 3 on Atlanta

RJ in for Murray.


----------



## GM3

T on Woodson.

Kidd misses 3, ofensive board.

Krstic shot in and out


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, as Krstic makes his move, the Hawks get called on a defensive 3.

Nets get the ball back after the FT.

Carter to Kidd, Misses the 3, Krstic with the long board.

Krstic gets it back and misses.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

There's like a black cloud hanging over this team.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd hits a tech (3 sec.)

35-42 - ATL


----------



## GM3

Kidd gets called for reach in

42-35 Hawks

TimeOut Nets.


----------



## fruitcake

ughh what a bad second quarter. must be our bench.


----------



## Vinsane

I just cant see why vince is gettin plays run for him


----------



## GM3

Zaza goes to the line

hits both

44-35 Hawks.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Its like a repeat of last night. Bad defense and offense in the 2nd q and then play catch up rest of the way..


----------



## GM3

24 sec on Nets

Kidd passes on shot and it cost us

Ivery swishes

11 point Hawk lead


----------



## VC_15

WTF? shot-clock violation on VC?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Royal Ivey?!? awwww c'mon. So the Nets run will start after halftime. No problem.


----------



## Jizzy

Wow, what a pathetic showing


----------



## HB

Jason Collins is on fire


----------



## GM3

Collins hits

9 point lead

jumpball

Kick ball on Zaza Nets get it back

Collins misses

Travel on Hawks

Kidd misses 3

RJ gets it back

will hold for 1

Carter gets fouled but side out

13.5 left in quarter

Carter blocked by Williams 

Ivey misses halfcourt shot

End of Half

46-37 Hawks.

Pathetic.


----------



## justasking?

Again, the 2nd quarter killed the Nets. Ugh. :nonono:


----------



## jarkid

bad bench, bad coach... damn it


----------



## Vinsane

how about u run vince off screens instead if runnin kidd and rj off of them


----------



## L

What time does the game end? I am hoping to get back my cable before it ends!


----------



## MrCharisma

Man, you know we're not having a good game when they go over the 1st half highlights for us and they actually focus on highlights of Jason Collins being one of our leading scorers.


----------



## AND1NBA

Reasons why we're losing:

Only 3 free throw attempts

Getting out rebound by 13


Antidote:

DRIVE TO THE F'N BASKET!!! NO MORE F'N JUMP SHOTS FRANK!!!!

AND F'N BLOCK OUT YOUR MAN!!! THERE IS NO REASON WHY THEY SHOULD HAVE 8 OFFENSIVE BOARDS!!!:curse:


----------



## Jizzy

Down 9 to the Hawks. What a poorly constructed team this team is turning out to be these last couple of games


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

justasking? said:


> I surmise Frank got a call from management telling him to play the bench.



I agree with you on that, Thorn is probably pissed that the TT buyout has hit a snag and told Frank to play the Bench


----------



## Vinsane

why r kidds knees so shiny


----------



## pinoyboy231

good d by collins broke up the alley-opp pass 

turnover carter...

foul called on collins..


----------



## pinoyboy231

foul called on the nets again.. reach-in foul on rj

nets have two team fouls 11:30 to play in the third


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2 quick team fouls on the nets so far. :sigh:


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrington misses the jumper

turnover nets!

ivey wit the layup

hawks up by 11

48-37


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits, brings the lead back down to 9.

harrington hits, hawks back up 11


----------



## pinoyboy231

srry double post ^


----------



## AND1NBA

pinoyboy231 said:


> harrington misses the jumper
> 
> turnover nets!
> 
> ivey wit the layup
> 
> hawks up by 11
> 
> 48-37


 Can you say that again?


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic misses the wide open jumper, offensive board collins

collins gets fouled- shooting foul

makes one out of two

50-40 HAWKS


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic only has 1 foul, good news. Now he needs to think that it's Friday night all over again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vc3!


----------



## pinoyboy231

vc for 3

turnover hawks

vc for 3 again!

51-46 HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC3 again!


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrington wit the jumpshot

krstic wit the shot

hawks up by 5

53-48


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC is starting to hit! And so is Nenad! Now to stop the Hawks from scoring... next on the checklist.


----------



## jarkid

VC for three for three.


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrington once again wit the basket

kidd draws the foul- shooting foul

kidd makes both free throws

55-50- HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Down to a 5 point game


----------



## Lord-SMX

we gotta chance


----------



## pinoyboy231

JJ misses the runner 

balls goes out of bounds off hawks

kidd misses the layup no foul called? 

harrinton to jj for the layup..

57-50 HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Things seem so much more...civil then usual in this game thread.


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets fouled by zaza- shooting foul

rj makes one out of two

offensive foul zaza

57-51 HAWKS


----------



## jarkid

kidd missed a layup...and joe johnson made a layup, oh no, RJ draws the foul but miss one of his frethrows.


----------



## Lord-SMX

-6


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidds layup gets SWATTED by josh smith

j. smith has 4 blocks..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

damn, smith with 4 blocks already


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

**** collins has 9pts... can he crack the double digits mark


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nice play by vince! he needs to keep driving!


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj misses

kidd keeps it alive

carter wit the AND 1!!! OVER JOSH SMITH!

completes the and 1 

57-57 HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"Mr. Smith, you are in Vince's brand new Nike poster" Mark Jackson is awesome.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *nice play by vince! he needs to keep driving*!


Yes, I certainly agree.


----------



## pinoyboy231

williams fouled by collins- shooting foul

timeout

nets down by 3


----------



## jarkid

VC made a three point play. nets down by 3.


----------



## pinoyboy231

jackson on smith gettin posterized by vc " GO HOME MR SMITH!" 

hahaha


----------



## SetShotWilly

pinoyboy231 said:


> rj misses
> 
> kidd keeps it alive
> 
> carter wit the AND 1!!! OVER JOSH SMITH!
> 
> completes the and 1
> 
> 57-57 HAWKS


its 57-54 Hawks


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wow...Nets coming back! :banana:


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> "Mr. Smith, you are in Vince's brand new Nike poster" Mark Jackson is awesome.


LOL. This is so funny. :laugh:


----------



## pinoyboy231

vc gotta keep on drivin to the lane! look that was his first drive of the game and it was successful


----------



## pinoyboy231

SetShotWilly said:


> its 57-54 Hawks



my badd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives, rebounds 3 times and finally gets it, hah


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter misses

carters tip in misses, misses again, finally hits

jj wit the 3

62-56 HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince holding his leg, but seems okay


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets fouled- shooting foul

makes both fts

62-58 HAWKS


----------



## pinoyboy231

zaza gets blocked my nenad, gets his rebound, then gets fouled

zaza to the line for two

makes both fts

64-58 HAWKS


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince holding his leg, but seems okay


 man wtf he better not **** it up bad!


----------



## pinoyboy231

vcs three short

kidd steals it, for the layup i thought he was gonna dunk! lol

childress wit the 3 wat kind of release was that?!

67-60- HAWKS

timeout- NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

childress has got one strange looking shot.


----------



## Lord-SMX

man the nets can't block ****!!! I don't remember any game that they outblocked anyone!


----------



## jarkid

Hawks made three again.


----------



## Lord-SMX

why is vc attempting soo many 3's??? He's shot 7 already and the nets as a team are 4-13!


----------



## VC_15

Lord-SMX said:


> why is vc attempting soo many 3's??? He's shot 7 already and the nets as a team are 4-13!




I am with you he should be driving more, but he's hitting almost 50% of them.


----------



## neoxsupreme

pinoyboy231 said:


> vcs three short
> 
> kidd steals it, for the layup i thought he was gonna dunk! lol
> 
> *childress wit the 3 wat kind of release was that?!*
> 
> 67-60- HAWKS
> 
> timeout- NETS


Ha ha ha. The kid has one of the funniest looking releases I've ever seen.


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets plz don't go into another loosing streak... we always loose in bunches!


----------



## jarkid

we need Marc Jackson to grab rebounds and draws the foul and Linton Johnson to lock them.


----------



## Mogriffjr

I find it funny that we get Snack bar...and Zoran gets some time...lmao...funny how that works...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad showing the range


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd to krstic for the jay

smith misses

rj gets fouled by smith- shooting foul

rj makes both fts

67-64 HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 point game!


----------



## mjm1

why would you do that krstic WE ARE SO CLOSSSSSSSSSSSE


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 3 point game!




It'd be sweeter if it wasn't aginst the Hawks


----------



## pinoyboy231

zaza draws the foul on krstic- shooting foul

makes both fts

hawks up 5 

69-64


----------



## jarkid

they are diffcult to beat.


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> It'd be sweeter if it wasn't aginst the Hawks


CLIFF SUCKS


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd draws the foul on smith 

kidd makes both fts

salim in for smith

zaza cant hit

cliffy wit the airball

69-66 HAWKS


----------



## Petey

Jackson just compare Salim to NVE?

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover hawks

rj for da SLAM beautiful pass by kidd

69-68 HAWKS


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Within 1!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

that was a pretty ridiculous pass from kidd. Down to a 1 point game


----------



## pinoyboy231

ey petey


----------



## mjm1

Bs Bs Bs Bs Bs Bs


----------



## Petey

What an ugly flop, Collins gets a taste of his own medcine.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Jackson just compare Salim to NVE?
> 
> -Petey


 but better, or so he says.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Petey said:


> Jackson just compare Salim to NVE?
> 
> -Petey


That crystal meth must be kicking in - I think he did, and favorably to Salim!?!?!?


----------



## pinoyboy231

looseball foul on nets

zaza to the line for to 

makes both fts

hawks up by 3

71-68

32 secs left to play


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

Has Boki got into the game?


----------



## XRay34

omfg we lost to the hawks


----------



## neoxsupreme

C'mon Nets take the lead and try hard not to give it up.


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd gets fouled- shooting foul

kidd makes both fts

wright in for vc

71-70 HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> omfg we lost to the hawks


 I didn't know they made the game 3 quarters now


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> omfg we lost to the hawks




OMG, it's the 3rd quarter moron and it's a 3 point game. Go back to the Pistons forum


----------



## HB

Ah the harbinger of doom is here


----------



## fruitcake

WE NEED THE LEAD AFTER THREE QUUARTERS

it is crucial!


----------



## Petey

pinoyboy231 said:


> ey petey


 Sup?

Some hot play by play man.

Johnson kills us.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

kill urself cliff robinson


----------



## mjm1

I Want robinson gone.


----------



## pinoyboy231

jj hits the layup

cliffy cant hit..

hawks up by 3

end of 3rd

73-70 HAWKS


----------



## Vinsane

since the 3-point play carter has no touches


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I didn't know they made the game 3 quarters now


Good one ToddMac! :laugh:


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> OMG, it's the 3rd quarter moron and it's a 3 point game. Go back to the Pistons forum


That was Vinsane, who I thought was supposed to be at the game?

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Who starts with the ball in the 4th?


----------



## SetShotWilly

Uncle Cliffy has hit the retirement wall


----------



## XRay34

73-70 whata joke this nets team is

they 2-23 when down after 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> That was Vinsane, who I thought was supposed to be at the game?
> 
> -Petey


 yeah...vinsane, didn't you say you were going to the game?


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

after watchin that cliffy shot im hopin he turns emo :curse:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Good pick by Collins, freeing up RJ.


----------



## XRay34

stoudamire with the dagger game over


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> 73-70 whata joke this nets team is
> 
> they 2-23 when down after 3


 well they might as well not even try then.


----------



## mjm1

Defense You Lazy ****s


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj wit the basket off the screen from collins

salim hits the 3 wit kidd on his face

76-72 HAWKS


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Seriously, get a hand on Salim.... seriously


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

game back on


----------



## Petey

DAMN! Salim...

Hawks up 4 now.

Cliff brings it down to 1.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> stoudamire with the dagger game over


 But you said it was over before this quarter even started?


----------



## pinoyboy231

uncle cliffy hits the 3 ball 

nets down by one 

76-75


----------



## XRay34

wtf is damon stoudamire doing on hawks anyway

OMFG CLIFF ROBINWSON FN SUCXKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Salim misses and Kidd comes up w/ the long board.

Nets then turn it over.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

salim misses 

wild pass from kidd cliffy cant handle it 

turnover nets


----------



## mjm1

noooooo


----------



## fruitcake

kidd needs 7 rebounds.


----------



## mjm1

no non nononnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoonnofnao9dfja wedgswerhy eqgy


----------



## XRay34

hawks got more talent than us


----------



## pinoyboy231

jj gets fouled AND 1

completes the and 1

79-75 HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> wtf is damon stoudamire doing on hawks anyway
> 
> OMFG CLIFF ROBINWSON FN SUCXKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 he sucks for hitting a 3?


----------



## Petey

Damn Johnson again.

Draws contact on Wright and scores.

Hawks up 4 again.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

pathetic...


----------



## pinoyboy231

24 sec violation on the nets..

vc comin back in for the nets


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

Carter15Nets said:


> hawks got more talent than us


ur so dumb


----------



## jarkid

omg, Antoine Wright made me disappointed.


----------



## mjm1

no no no


----------



## Vinsane

what is wrong wit rj


----------



## Lord-SMX

come on nets... stop ****ing up!


----------



## Petey

Nets with another 24 second violation.

Carter waiting to check in.

Collins called tripping Zaza.

Carter in for Wright.

Wait... Carter in for RJ.

Krstic in for Collins.

Collins has 9 points?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Johnson misses the 3, Wright w/ the board.

Kidd backs down Salim, finds Krstic along the baseline, Kidd w/ 12 assists now.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

tripping foul called on collins

rj sits vc comes in

krstic comes in for collins

jj misses the three 

kidd to krstic for the layup

kidd has 12 assists

79-77 HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with 12 assists. Damn.


----------



## Petey

Williams off, Kidd w/ the board.

Robinson finds Kidd, Kidd right at Zaza, and tie game.

JKIDD!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

that was a foul too


----------



## pinoyboy231

williams misses

robinson to kidd for the layup

TIE GAME

TIMEOUT- HAWKS

79-79


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd ties it up. Good thing we didn't give up at the end of the 3rd when it was already over. Or when that dagger was hit at the start of the 4th.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Game tied!!!

By the way, there's a thread in the Sacramento forum entitled: Was signing Shareef a mistake? Makes me feel better!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter15Nets not banned? lol...


----------



## justasking?

Nice! Lets go Nets!!


----------



## XRay34

nets have to lead by 5 for me to feel comfortable


----------



## SetShotWilly

Kidd has really turned up his game after the ASG


----------



## Omega

so its the fourth quarter??


----------



## Lord-SMX

go nets go


----------



## Mogriffjr

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd ties it up. Good thing we didn't give up at the end of the 3rd when it was already over. Or when that dagger was hit at the start of the 4th.


NO...Carter15N...I mean Wade3Heat AKA Johnson2Hawks said it was over???? NOOOOO


----------



## justasking?

SetShotWilly said:


> Kidd has really turned up his game after the ASG


Thats true. He has been playing really well.


----------



## Lord-SMX

man the nets are probably the best team in the league at allowing teams to come back... the nets have to be up 30 for me to feel confortable!


----------



## Petey

Harrington w/ the fadeaway.

Showing the Nets his stuff.

Hawks up 2.

Krstic on the follow draws the foul.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Kobe8lakers still posting after his bold predictions, thought ge would be gone by now


----------



## Jizzy

The Hawks have done this before aganist the Cavs to. They were leading the whole game and crumbled up in the final minutes as Donyell marshall hit some daggrs 3s. "Oh, thy fair Donyell, what could have been". Some Shakespear for you


----------



## Krstic All-Star

If Collins scores 1 more point, all Nets starters would be in double figures... wonder when that last happened. Some nice offensive rebounding.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Mogriffjr said:


> NO...Carter15N...I mean Wade3Heat AKA Johnson2Hawks said it was over???? NOOOOO


 lol


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrington wit the fadeaway

carter misses, offensive board krstic, gets fouled

krstic to the line for two

krstic makes one out of two

nets get the ball back

robinson misses

REBOUNDED BY KIDD!, long possesion by the nets

krstic wit the nice touch

82-81 NETS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad taking advantage of the 2nd chances


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nets take the lead off a nice pass from Kidd to Krstic. Going to Krstic late seems like a good idea, no?


----------



## XRay34

Cliff Robinson sucks ***


----------



## Omega

i'll ask again. is it the fourth quarter?? =]


----------



## fruitcake

4 rebounds.


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrington misses

rj misses

offensive board rj

robinson misses

kidd offensive board!!

carter gets fouled


----------



## Petey

Wow, the Nets getting Crazy 2nd chances.

Salim pushes Kidd, and the Nets reset.

Kidd is 4 boards from the triple double.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Wow.. is Kidd close to another triple double? How many rebounds short?


----------



## fruitcake

stop shooting threes vince


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Wow, the Nets getting Crazy 2nd chances.
> 
> Salim pushes Kidd, and the Nets reset.
> 
> *Kidd is 4 boards from the triple double*.
> 
> Nets up 1.
> 
> -Petey


Theres my answer.


----------



## Lord-SMX

*OMFG THE NETS ARE UP 82-81*​


----------



## Petey

...

Harrington drives, foul on Cliff, his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

justasking? said:


> Wow.. is Kidd close to another triple double? How many rebounds short?


4

he has 4 rebounds already in this quarter.


----------



## MrCharisma

Jason Kidd with the ball denial on Joe Johnson!

(yeah, it's the little things that I like)


----------



## Omega

justasking? said:


> Wow.. is Kidd close to another triple double? How many rebounds short?


 four


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Cliff Robinson sucks ***


 So you say it when he misses, but when he hits you just act like he did nothing. I see how it is.


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter misses

harrington draws the foul on cliffy- shooting foul

makes one out of two

tie game 

82-82


----------



## Mogriffjr

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i'll ask again. is it the fourth quarter?? =]


yes lol...


----------



## justasking?

fruitcake said:


> 4
> 
> he has 4 rebounds already in this quarter.


Thanks fruitcake. :cheers:


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd almost gets the basket gets fouled- shooting rim

timeout


----------



## Petey

Harrington goes 1 of 2 to tie the game.

Kidd around the screen, fouled but it doesn't fall.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> So you say it when he misses, but when he hits you just act like he did nothing. I see how it is.


haha it's always been that way....


----------



## XRay34

I saw Cliff Robinson at Costco gas station last week. whata cheapskate


----------



## Vinsane

while kidd is doin something he isnt lookin to score so could we please stop goin to him in that situation


----------



## justasking?

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> four


Thanks ChemicalCutthroat. :cheers:


----------



## Lord-SMX

we need a big who can rebound


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vince Carter used to have the record in Philips Arena for most points scored by a visiting player in a game w/ 43 until Iverson broke it w/ 53 this year. Just a little tidbit for y'all.


----------



## justasking?

Drive, drive and drive Nets. Take it strong to the basket.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

what are the Hawks doing. your supposed to grab the ball when the other team misses a shot. it's called a defensive rebound.


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> while kidd is doin something he isnt lookin to score so could we please stop goin to him in that situation


are you watching the game? because you have no idea what the **** your talking about.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> while kidd is doin something he isnt lookin to score so could we please stop goin to him in that situation


 He just drove to the hoop and got fouled...how is that not trying to score?


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> I saw Cliff Robinson at Costco gas station last week. whata cheapskate


 LOL

You fill up there too?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

kidd more valuable to nets than carter he does it all, even guards 6'6 scorers


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> are you watching the game? because you have no idea what the **** your talking about.


i live in atl so yes i am watchin


----------



## Omega

neoxsupreme said:


> Vince Carter used to have the record in Philips Arena for most points scored by a visiting player in a game w/ 43 until Iverson broke it w/ 53 this year. Just a little tidbit for y'all.


 very nice stat. carter's got the all time high in the heat arena i think. so much for wade county. =]


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Zaza Pachuliaaaa!!!


----------



## XRay34

get a fn rebound!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd goes 1 of 2.

Nets up 1.

DAMN Zaza with his own board... off his own miss. Hits and fouled.

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

right back up to 4

f this team


----------



## pinoyboy231

fastbreak hawks

87-83 HAWKS


----------



## Petey

Kidd gets it stripped, Childress w/ the jam.

Nets down 4 again.

-Petey


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

J-Chill with the dunk. Kidd with the turnover. 5 point swing.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Stupid 5 point swing. Carter gets some back.


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter wit the runner

nets down by two


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the step, running 1 hander is good.

Hawks up 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

edit: nevermind, I think sportsline is messed up.


----------



## Jizzy

Mother****er


----------



## Petey

Johnson burning clock, misses, Smith with the board, fouled by RJ, but Nets are over the limit.

Smith still stink at the FT line?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

31-25 with Kidd/Carter/RJ


----------



## Vinsane

kepp doin the same thing and sooner or later they will figure out how to stop it give the ball to your best offensive talent


----------



## mjm1

we have to win this game, WE MUST WINNNNNNNN


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

I'll tell you what guys. The one place you do not want to be is in a dog fight with the Hawks in the 4th quarter.


----------



## pinoyboy231

jj misses

loose ball foul on the nets

nets over the limit

josh smith to the line for two

makes both fts

89-85 HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> 31-25 with Kidd/Carter/RJ


 :|


----------



## HB

Time for Vince to earn his money


----------



## Petey

Odd.

Why doesn't he try to dunk his free throws?

Smith hits both?

Hawks up 4 again.

Nets miss.

4:14 to go.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

kidd will make 1 of 2 he always chokes at end


----------



## Petey

Smith misses, Kidd with the board.

Kidd splits defenders and Smith gets his 5th foul.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

man wtf


----------



## MrCharisma

Man Kidd is awesome...we need more guys running with him though!


----------



## fruitcake

3 rebounds.


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits both.

Kidd is 10 of 11 from the line.

Nets down 2.

3:50 to go.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic misses the long two

smith misses the jumper

kidd gets fouled- shooting foul

kidd sinks both fts

87-89 HAWKS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> kidd will make 1 of 2 he always chokes at end


 good call.


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets down 4


----------



## XRay34

kidd playing hard and krstic falls asleep


----------



## mjm1

krstic you catch that ball you son of a *****


----------



## Jizzy

****

Let the system pick it up


----------



## pinoyboy231

smith gets stipped

ball goes out of bounds off hawks

time out nets

3:24 left in the 3rd

hawks up by 3


----------



## Vinsane

kidd needs to slow down almost turns it over


----------



## Petey

Lord-SMX said:


> nets down 4


 Down 2.

Smith is stripped...

Kidd trying to be fancy, but luckily off a Hawk.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

Kidd is a superman after AS break. What a shame for NBA.


----------



## MrCharisma

i_like_the_hawks said:


> I'll tell you what guys. The one place you do not want to be is in a dog fight with the Hawks in the 4th quarter.


Nah, we'd rather be in a dog fight with the Hawks than in The Miami arena, down by 1 with VC driving down the lane against Zo and with an official closely watching with a broken whistle nearby.


----------



## Lord-SMX

ltes go nets


----------



## XRay34

Vince Carter - 20 Points


----------



## Petey

Carter over Childress.

Hits.

Tied.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

tie game


----------



## MrCharisma

Carter is showing a lot of toughness out there...basically playing on one leg and still helping us by scoring 20 points tonight.


----------



## Jizzy

That 9/11 video made me sort of scared.


----------



## XRay34

Al Harrington doesn't miss


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Yeah but as a good team you should have hoped to wrap this game up by the 3rd quarter.


----------



## mjm1

Why Leave Him Open *****es


----------



## Petey

Harrington pulls it out, and hits.

Nets turn over the ball.

Damn Collins!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

wtf was that vince? idiot!! NO!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrington wit the 2

out of bounds off nets

hawks ball

91-89 HAWKS


----------



## SetShotWilly

They need to drive on smith. get him out of the game


----------



## HB

MrCharisma said:


> Carter is showing a lot of toughness out there...basically playing on one leg and still helping us by scoring 20 points tonight.


Am glad someone else noticed that, thats supposed to be the fragile guy


----------



## Omega

jizzy said:


> That 9/11 video made me sort of scared.


 random out of nowhere?!?! =]


----------



## XRay34

Al Harrington = Michael Jordan


----------



## Jizzy

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Harrington misses, Kidd with the ball?

Out to RJ...

RJ didn't get contination, but the Hawks over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

No continuation on the shot. good call.


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrington misses

rj gets fouled no continuation 

rj to the line for two

makes his first

time out hawks


----------



## Petey

RJ hits the 1st.

Hawks time out to throw RJ off?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> random out of nowhere?!?! =]


 thats the jizzy way


----------



## Lord-SMX

we still down....


----------



## Petey

i_like_the_hawks said:


> No continuation on the shot. good call.


Weren't you going to the game too?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

2 rebounds.


----------



## Omega

rj needs to hit this ft!!! cmon rich


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Weren't you going to the game too?
> 
> -Petey


 maybe the hawks arena is a wireless hotspot?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> maybe the hawks arena is a wireless hotspot?


 and they let people bring computers in.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

I was going to go but i wasnt able to.


----------



## Petey

RJ drops both, and the game is now tied.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj makes the second ft

tie game 

91-91


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go RJ... man wtf i have to go somewhere... i won't find out the outcome till tomrow night! Unless i watch espn, the news or something


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

tied up again.


----------



## XRay34

ya just foul a guy that doesnt even have the ball to give away 2 points in a tie game with 1:59 to go

FN IDIOT


----------



## Jizzy

Get a stop dammit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> maybe the hawks arena is a wireless hotspot?


 :yes: :laugh:


----------



## mjm1

Dont Commit Fouls!


----------



## Omega

there we go RJ!! thats my nets


----------



## Petey

Harrington now fouled in the post.

Hits the 1st.

Misses the 2nd, RJ w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

foul called on collins his 5th personal

nets over the limit

harrington to the line for two

makes one out of two

hawks up 1

92-91


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic.

Hits.

13 assists?

13 is not good.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Curly with the magical rainbow jumper.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd with 14 assists. wow


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

I think Phillips has numerous hot spots throughout.


----------



## mjm1

Heart Attack Heart Attack


----------



## XRay34

kill urself nenad krstic he missed a layup that would have put us up 3

that will be costly if we lose this


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic wit the RAINBOW

smith misses

wow nets get lucky on that call 

out of bounds off hawks

timeout- nets

93-92 NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets still down !! Lets go defenes


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

WOW look how bad the refs just screwed the Hawks.


----------



## VC_15

Is kurly now the go to guy in crunch time?


----------



## XRay34

Wtf With Krstic Missing Thazt Easy Layup!!!


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd with 14 assists. wow


 Oh... opps.

Krstic with the board, bad shot by Smith, Nets get it over, Hawks deflect it.

Carter to Krstic down low, misses, and out of bounds, Hawks ball?

Frank calls time out!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

keep it up nj


----------



## Jizzy

I never realy wanted Al Harrington but the more I think about him and the mismatches he causes, the more I want him. To bad Isiah is going to give him like a 2x max contract and have him come off the bencg


----------



## XRay34

1 point lead with 1 min is the worst lead

i wish it was 2


----------



## justasking?

Lord-SMX said:


> nets still down !! Lets go defenes


Are we still down? Aren't we up by a point? I'm confused.


----------



## Lord-SMX

how many time outs do the nets/hawks have?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Wtf With Krstic Missing Thazt Easy Layup!!!


 It's easy when there are 3 guys around him?


----------



## justasking?

Who has the ball after the TO?


----------



## XRay34

These 68 seconds are so huge


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

The Hawks always get screwed. I think there is a memo the commish put out informing the refs that the Hawks are supposed to lose.


----------



## pinoyboy231

justasking? said:


> Are we still down? Aren't we up by a point? I'm confused.



nah we up by 1


----------



## XRay34

Kidd chokes


----------



## Petey

Wait, Nets ball.

Wow.

Kidd backing.

Kidd to the fade and misses.

Smith board.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Never mind, how come Vince didnt take that shot?


----------



## Jizzy

i_like_the_hawks said:


> The Hawks always get screwed. I think there is a memo the commish put out informing the refs that the Hawks are supposed to lose.




Welcome to the club that always gets screwed


----------



## MrCharisma

Wow Krstic with the block on Joe Johnson!


----------



## Petey

KRSTIC with the block on SMITH!

Kidd with the ball.

Fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

justasking? said:


> Are we still down? Aren't we up by a point? I'm confused.


no now we up... i was a lil slow on loading that post sorry


----------



## XRay34

Why did they foul? idiots

Kidd better hit both


----------



## neoxsupreme

Come on Carter! Deliver the goods!


----------



## XRay34

OMFG KIDD MISSES 1st


----------



## jarkid

Nenad Krstic blocked Joe Johnson, look it, damn Carter15Net


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad=the man.


----------



## Lord-SMX

carter? whats he doing?


----------



## Petey

Kidd goes only 1 of 2.

Nets with a 2 point lead now.

Time out again.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd misses the fadeaway

we need a stop here on defence

krstic blocks the shot!

childress gives the foul

13.9 secs left

kidd misses his first ft!
makes his second!

timeout

nets up by 4

94-92 

13.9 secs left in the 4th


----------



## fruitcake

1 more rebound.


----------



## Vinsane

what was kidd doin on the shot
way to take control though


----------



## MrCharisma

Nets by 2, 13.9 seconds left...Atlanta Ball.


----------



## justasking?

Lord-SMX said:


> no now we up... i was a lil slow on loading that post sorry


Its alright man, I was sincerely confused. I am relying on the board as well. :cheers:


----------



## Lord-SMX

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## XRay34

Here comes the infamous Joe Johnson 3 point play


----------



## HB

Bad time to miss free throws. Joe Johnson has been clutch of recent


----------



## fruitcake

Lord-SMX said:


> carter? whats he doing?


he's obviously not at 100%. but he has played exceptionally well in the second half to start the nets run. (15 poits on 6 of 12 shooting)


----------



## Omega

pinoyboy231 said:


> kidd misses the fadeaway
> 
> we need a stop here on defence
> 
> krstic blocks the shot!
> 
> childress gives the foul
> 
> 13.9 secs left
> 
> kidd misses his first ft!
> makes his second!
> 
> timeout
> 
> nets up by 4
> 
> 94-92
> 
> 13.9 secs left in the 4th


 up 2! not 4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> 1 more rebound.


 He's gotta lead the league in "almost triple doubles"


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets up 2


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

The Nets get more calls than the Hawks. The Hawks don't get any calls. We have already lost games on last minute blown calls by the refs this season.


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Bad time to miss free throws. Joe Johnson has been clutch of recent


I was about to say that. Time to pray.


----------



## fruitcake

joe johnson hit a three to get the game into overtime against some team yesterday or two days ago. he finished with 40 points.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm so freakin scared. Joe Johnson dammit, I hate that guy


----------



## XRay34

Ooooooooomfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

give the ball to carter give the ball to carter!


----------



## pinoyboy231

ITS A TIE!

**** i thouhgt it was a frkin 3!

94-94


----------



## Krstic All-Star

i_like_the_hawks said:


> The Nets get more calls than the Hawks. The Hawks don't get any calls. We have already lost games on last minute blown calls by the refs this season.


...so have the Nets


----------



## Petey

OMG Smith hits a jumper... Like Carters, touches all parts of the rim and goes down.

DAMNIT!

Nets have 4+ to score now.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

damn JJ is clutch tho...Kidd 1 rebound shy of another TRIP-dub...


----------



## Lord-SMX

justasking? said:


> Its alright man, I was sincerely confused. I am relying on the board as well. :cheers:


i also have to go on the internet for the score... man ****ing tennessee sucks! THey don't have the ****ing nets!


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Money!


----------



## fruitcake

4.9 seconds left

who is going to take the shot


----------



## MrCharisma

Damn, tied up - Josh Smith makes a DEEP jumper...ball rolled around the rim before going in.


----------



## XRay34

fu kidd for missing easy fadeaway and the clutch FT


----------



## Mogriffjr

Petey said:


> OMG Smith hits a jumper... Like Carters, touches all parts of the rim and goes down.
> 
> DAMNIT!
> 
> Nets have 4+ to score now.
> 
> -Petey


WOW.........


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

all tied up. Nets get one shot to win it.


----------



## fruitcake

i dont want overtime. jj has been too clutch of late.


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf is happening i have to ****ing leave in 3min


----------



## Phenom Z28

Josh Smith isn't allowed a shooters roll!


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> I was about to say that. Time to pray.


And they find a way to score. Heart rate increasing


----------



## Jizzy

Dammit, Josh Smith of all people!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Why Would You Leave Him Open?


----------



## XRay34

pinoyboy231 said:


> ITS A TIE!
> 
> **** i thouhgt it was a frkin 3!
> 
> 94-94



ur not a nets fan

u mad cause it wasnt a 3 and u always use explanations for opponents


----------



## Lord-SMX

fruitcake said:


> i dont want overtime. jj has been too clutch of late.


 netither do i..


WIN THIS **** NJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> fu kidd for missing easy fadeaway and the clutch FT


 Thats good. It's not like he's pretty much the only reason they made a comeback....oh wait.


----------



## Omega

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Josh Smith isn't allowed a shooters roll!


 lmao. it should be against the law! =]


----------



## HB

This is Vince's house, give him the ball


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Josh Smith is good. Overtime.


----------



## pinoyboy231

4.9 secs left in the game

vince couldnt get the shot.. bad play..


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> fu kidd for missing easy fadeaway and the clutch FT


give him a break

following a 47 minute game he has 17 poitns, 9 rebounds and 15 assists in 40+ min.

DAMN IT VINCE

WHY THE THREE


----------



## XRay34

Pathetic cant even get shot off so sad


----------



## MrCharisma

4.9 Seconds Left Nets Ball

-Look for VC to get the ball!

-Lammond Murray checks in.

-Kidd taking it out of bounds...

-He's looking...he finds VC....VC loses it....picks it up and just flings it to the rim....waaaay off.


----------



## Vinsane

no play set


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf is happening


----------



## VC_15

If your going to count on kristic in the last minute when You have VC and Rj, this is what you'll get. I don't understand frank at all, it's like boston giving the ball to Scalabriny to ball in the last minute to be clutch.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses. Heading to overtime.


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> ur not a nets fan
> 
> u mad cause it wasnt a 3 and u always use explanations for opponents




Your not a nets fan, you have no right to call others non nets fans. Shut the hell up


----------



## Petey

Carter loses the ball, gets it back, misses.

OT.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

what the hell that was like midcourt


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> give him a break
> 
> following a 47 minute game he has 17 poitns, 9 rebounds and 15 assists in 40+ min.
> 
> DAMN IT VINCE
> 
> WHY THE THREE


he had no time for nothig else


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

I think his injury was bothering him on that shot.


----------



## Lord-SMX

**** man now i won't know the score till tomorow


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15nets is a heat fan and he loves shaq


----------



## HB

I hate overtime


----------



## Jizzy

****


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

That was just great defense by Harrington.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

i_like_the_hawks said:


> I think his injury was bothering him on that shot.


 It's been bothering him the whole game.


----------



## Petey

Well if Kidd gets a board, it's a cheapen triple double.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

the one positive is that kidd has a chance of getting his triple double now.

but we better win this game.

(kidd needs 1 rebound)


----------



## Petey

Nets control the ball.

Krstic to Carter, back to Krstic, Nenad hits.

19/7.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad nails another one.


----------



## pinoyboy231

nets control the tip

krstic hits!

harrington misses

offensive board hawks

jj misses the 3

looseball foul on harrington

nets ball!!

96-94 NETS


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 17/15/9 

and 4 steals


----------



## fruitcake

Rebound God Damn It


----------



## Petey

Harrington misses, Childress w/ the ball. Johnson misses, Hawks called on a loose ball foul.

On Harrington.

-Petey


----------



## ATLien

Sweeeet, OT.

This game should be over, though. That bogus half-court non-call. Whatever. Let's play 5 more minutes.


----------



## XRay34

That was a 3 noooooo


----------



## MrCharisma

Kidd hits a deep 2. Nets by 4! Lets go!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd nails it! so close to being a three


----------



## fruitcake

Yes!


----------



## Petey

RJ to Kidd, Kidd's damn foot was on the line.

Hawks go to Zaza.

Out to Harrington, and he hits the jumper.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Al Harrington is so wet does the MF MISS DSOES HE FN MISS its all net


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd hits the long 2

harrington with the jumper

nets up by two

98-96


----------



## Jizzy

Put the clamp on this game


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

yeah i think the refs from the superbowl are working tonight.


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic misses the hook

foul called on krstic


----------



## XRay34

Krstic another missed layup


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

That would have been amazing if nenad finished that. That was such a nice move


----------



## mjm1

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOO


----------



## MrCharisma

Man, Krstic with the beautiful ball fake but blows the easy hook. Nets still by 2


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, with a great fake, but can't hit.

Why are Hawks fans complaining?

Krstic picks up his 4th foul on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Kristic was open like a 24 hours convience store


----------



## pinoyboy231

childress wit the three!

99-98 HAWKS


----------



## XRay34

Hawks lead 99-98 CHildress 3

we so lost


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

for THREEEEE


----------



## Petey

Johnson to Childress, hits the 3.

Hawks up 1.

What an ugly shot.

Krstic misses, Childress w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Hawks lead 99-98 CHildress 3
> 
> we so lost


 :|


----------



## VC_15

They still go to Kristic, wtf is going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## XRay34

are u ****ing kidding me
cant rebound


----------



## fruitcake

i hate josh and josh.

nenad taken 3 out of our 4 shots in overtime?


----------



## Jizzy

****, ****, *****


----------



## MrCharisma

Man they are hitting everything from outside. We need to get some stops.


----------



## mjm1

God Please Give Us The Winnnnn


----------



## Petey

Zaza misses, Nets touch it last.

No rim.

5 left on the shot clock.

2:10 left.

Time out.

Hawks up 1.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic misses the jumper

zaza misses

ball out of bounds last touched by nets

timeout 

2:10 left in the OT

99-98 HAWKS


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

They need to keep going to Kristic.


----------



## pinoyboy231

cmon guys we have to win this...


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :|


naw im serious

after that josh smith shot i knew we were destined to lose

then up 4 they score 5-0 in 30 seconds

its destined


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Well if Kidd gets a board, it's a cheapen triple double.
> 
> -Petey


Not really...Magic Johnson and Oscar Robinson have had OT 3/2's as well. No cheapness et al.


----------



## mjm1

Krstic You Dissappoint Me Greatly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

i said this early in the 4th quit goin to kidd like that he aint lookin to score pass the ball to ur best offensive talent
Kristic just needs to sit


----------



## XRay34

nothing better than watching krstic jack up 20 footers in a tight overtime game


----------



## VC_15

If they go to kristic again, i'll make sure Frank gets fired.


----------



## mjm1

I Cant Even Look At Him Anymore


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> naw im serious
> 
> after that josh smith shot i knew we were destined to lose
> 
> then up 4 they score 5-0 in 30 seconds
> 
> its destined


 like the other three times?


----------



## HB

Why did kristic take so many shots?


----------



## Jizzy

Now I agree with Carte15Nets. Krstic has one good game in 3. Inconsistent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

RJ with the steal, foul on Johnson...

Clear path?

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

A guy plays great and misses a couple of shots and you're all over him... oook


----------



## XRay34

wow he was ahead of joe johnson when fouled pure BS


----------



## pinoyboy231

RJ WIT THE STEAL!

rj gets fouled by jj clear path foul? no side out on the nets


----------



## XRay34

god i hate this everything is perimeter


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd misses!

1:52 left in OT

nets down by 1


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Kid clanks it.


----------



## Vinsane

once again what is kidd doin


----------



## mjm1

nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Omega

hawks fans need to stop coplaining to us about bad calls. lmao.


----------



## XRay34

game


----------



## MrCharisma

Cliffy in for Collins (fouled out)

It's been so long since we substituted someone I forgot we had people on the bench.


----------



## XRay34

98-94 Nets and they go cold

now 101-98 HAWKS

7-0 run


----------



## ghoti

Krstic shoots 50%. He should take more shots!


----------



## Vinsane

no shots for vince  
know what that means


----------



## fruitcake

miss you idiot


----------



## pinoyboy231

smith gets fouled- shooting foul
makes both fts


collins is fouled out, cliffy in for collins

101-98 HAWKS

timeout nets

1:35 left in OT


----------



## mjm1

I CANT BELIEVE IT I CANT BELIEVE IT I cant BELIEVE IT1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

well i hope you delusional fans are happy


----------



## Jizzy

I feel like crying, literrlaly. To the Hawks?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> game


 Are you this negative about everything in life?


----------



## Vinsane

ghoti said:


> Krstic shoots 50%. He should take more shots!


he missed a ****in layup he doesnt to shoot the ball anymore


----------



## Phenom Z28

Still a one-possession game guys  Chillllllll


----------



## mjm1

God Hates This Team, Why Why Why Why


----------



## VC_15

If lose this game, it's on lawrence Frank. How is it, and plz explain it to me, your best offensive player not get one shot with one minute left in overtime?


----------



## Vinsane

What is wrong with kidd shootin the ball period pass the ball u no jumpshootin idiot


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Thank you J-kid for having no midrange game. :clap:


----------



## mjm1

Krstic Deserves To Be Banished


----------



## fruitcake

ghoti said:


> Krstic shoots 50%. He should take more shots!


jason collins shoots 75%... he should...


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> he missed a ****in layup he doesnt to shoot the ball anymore


Maybe he should dribble it off his foot instead.


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter misses the layup!

WTH!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jarkid

we are losing...


----------



## XRay34

wow are u edit  kidding me

cant even get the looseball


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

vince misses a layup, I guess he should be out of the league too.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm going to punch my ****in computer screen if we lose


----------



## ghoti

fruitcake said:


> jason collins shoots 75%... he should...


For the season, fruity. Not just this game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bull$%^&@$# call...


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

mjm1 said:


> God Hates This Team, Why Why Why Why


You guys complain so much. YOUR TEAM IS GOOD!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Zaza to the line.

Nets down 3.

Misses.

Nets still in it.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

harrington misses it way off

zaza fouled?! OMG

makes one out of two fts

102-98 HAWKS


----------



## XRay34

8-0 run whata joke nets are honestly

@ minnesota next game


----------



## Petey

Zaza hits the 2nd.

Nets down 4.

Krstic hits, Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic hits it!

nets down by 2

50 secs left

102-100


----------



## ghoti

Krstic every time.


----------



## XRay34

smith does it again


----------



## pinoyboy231

SMITH HITS THE JUMPER!

timeout nets!

104-100 HAWKS


----------



## mjm1

I Want To Dieeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Petey

SMITH hits another damn jumper.

Hawks up 4.

33.9 to go..

-Petey


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

It's over guys. Pwned. :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

i can understand why vince isn't shooting

but why not RJ? he's 7 for 12.

kidd is 4 for 12.


----------



## Petey

i_like_the_hawks said:


> You guys complain so much. YOUR TEAM IS GOOD!!!


Apparently not tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

OH my ****in god. WHY????????????????????????????????


----------



## XRay34

31-25


----------



## mjm1

please god i want this win so badly.


----------



## XRay34

god we needed this win too to the hawks of all teams

now kg gonna take his anger from what happened on us


----------



## funkylikemonkey

don't worry guys, the Hawks beat the Spurs

losing this game will only further prove that we are a championship calibre team


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

i_like_the_hawks said:


> It's over guys. Pwned. :banana:


 yeah, a 4 point game, that is totally a blowout.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Petey said:


> Apparently not tonight.
> 
> -Petey


hey man, at least your above .500


----------



## Omega

i_like_the_hawks said:


> It's over guys. Pwned. :banana:


 you know your in the nets forum right??


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter makes the layup

31.1 secs left

nets down 2

104-102


----------



## Petey

Carter in the post hits.

31.1 to go.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

There ya go Vince...Nets down by 2.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Come on Nets. I still have hope.


----------



## XRay34

they'll go to the gimp carter and he'll get stripped game over


----------



## pinoyboy231

Beautiful Defence!!

24 Sec Violation On Hawks 

Nets Ball!!

Timeout!!


----------



## Petey

Hawks with a 24 second violation.

Nets ball.

6.4 to go.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

*GREAT DEFENSE!!!* :clap:


----------



## MrCharisma

Niiiiice defense...Nets down two and will have the ball with 6.4 Left. LETS GO VC...you can do it this time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets have a chance to tie it up...only a 2 point game.


----------



## mjm1

Omg Omg Omg Omg


----------



## ghoti

He walked before the violation.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7.1 seconds


----------



## fruitcake

dont go for the win

we are shooting 5 for 19 from 3 point land.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> you know your in the nets forum right??


Yeah. Whats your point?


----------



## Jizzy

Please VC. I'm begging you, save this sorry team again


----------



## pinoyboy231

Wat Are U Doing!


----------



## mjm1

NNNOoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## XRay34

omfg it rimmed out and krstic missed layup!! game over we lose


----------



## fruitcake

wow i called it

damn you frank


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter.

Carter misses a long 3 as it rims out, Krstic can't hit the put back as it goes in and out.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

That was NOT the best shot Carter could've attempted...


----------



## ghoti

That was the shot??????


----------



## Phenom Z28

Somebody better make Krstic shoot nothing but lay-ups in practice tomarrow.... :nonono:


----------



## pinoyboy231

horrible horrible lost by the nets... 

omg are u serious... 

KRSTIC DUNK THE BALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Ouch.....VC with the long 3 that goes in and out...and Nenad has a chance for the put back but that goes off the rim too. I thought that shot by VC was going....it was damn near at half court but it was really on line to go in.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Yeah baby. Thats what i'm talkin about, and to think, none of you guys thought you were going to lose this game. :banana:


----------



## Omega

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Yeah. Whats your point?


 i think you get my point.


----------



## ghoti

If Carter can't drive, that should have been called for RJ.

Frank is stupid.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

I really hope people don't blame Frank, there is no way that was the play he drew up


----------



## Petey

Nets 3 game win streak on the road is now over.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Yeah baby. Thats what i'm talkin about, and to think, none of you guys thought you were going to lose this game. :banana:



get the **** out of here :curse:


----------



## XRay34

krstic can only hit 17 footers

whata joke how many layups he missed towards end of 4th and OT

and that vc 3 was IN and out


----------



## Krstic All-Star

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Yeah baby. Thats what i'm talkin about, and to think, none of you guys thought you were going to lose this game. :banana:


No baiting.


----------



## Jizzy

How can we lose to the ****in Hawks? What happened to our easy schedule? **** this


----------



## fruitcake

at least cleveland lost and it seems like philly will lose


----------



## ghoti

funkylikemonkey said:


> I really hope people don't blame Frank, there is no way that was the play he drew up


He called a play for the gimpy Carter when RJ and Kidd can both get to the rim.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i think you get my point.


Well what i got from it is that you wanted me to leave because your a sore loser. Nobody posts in the Hawks forum. Thats why i go elsewhere. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## pinoyboy231

wat went wrong?!!....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

i_like_the_hawks said:
 

> Yeah baby. Thats what i'm talkin about, and to think, none of you guys thought you were going to lose this game. :banana:


 that can be looked at as baiting, which can lead to a suspension.


----------



## GM3

No player of the game out of ****ing protest! We got beat by the damn Hawks? WTF!


----------



## mjm1

i feel like im going to be sick.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Well what i got from it is that you wanted me to leave because your a sore loser. Nobody posts in the Hawks forum. Thats why i go elsewhere. I'm sure you understand.


That does not give you a license to bait.


----------



## ghoti

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Well what i got from it is that you wanted me to leave because your a sore loser. Nobody posts in the Hawks forum. Thats why i go elsewhere. I'm sure you understand.


Sore loser?

You need to stop immediately.


----------



## SetShotWilly

I think the play that vc will try for 3 and krstic will try to rebound if he missed. Unfortunately it didn't work out


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> How can we lose to the ****in Hawks? What happened to our easy schedule? **** this


 just for the record, the spurs, nuggets, cavs, pacers and pistons have all lost to the hawks at some point this season. So it's not like they haven't beat better teams.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> that can be looked at as baiting, which can lead to a suspension.


oh sorry i didnt relize that. i was refering to the thread earlier that i made when i predicted a Hawks win.


----------



## Jizzy

It's the ****in Hawks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmk

Don't let Kidd's performance be forgotten. 19 points, 17 assists, 9 rebounds, 4 steals.

Kidd needs to be given the ball in the post every single play. Vince needs to sit out if he is too hurt to play.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> just for the record, the spurs, nuggets, cavs, pacers and pistons have all lost to the hawks at some point this season. So it's not like they haven't beat better teams.


dude dont make excuses bout other teams
spurs and pistons top 2 records in nba pretty much


----------



## Vinsane

U cat expect a player to not have the ball the same player that was responsible for bringin us back in the 3rd but gets no touches throughout 4th quarter and ot to have any rhythm. Why the hell was kidd shootin so much why the hell was kristic shootin so much in the clutch u dont rely on those players to make those shots
My thing is why werent we goin to vince earlier


----------



## Tooeasy

aw come on now, the kid is a hawks fan thats juked about a win. Its not really "baiting" when hes simply making an observation. which was a valid one. In reality he kept his statement pretty clean and simple.


----------



## Omega

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Well what i got from it is that you wanted me to leave because your a sore loser. Nobody posts in the Hawks forum. Thats why i go elsewhere. I'm sure you understand.


 i dont care if your here or not but dont say things like "you guys got pwned" or "you thought you were gonna win!!" thats baiting. you are talking to all the fans of the losing team. how can you not expect to get a specific reation from them.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Tooeasy said:


> aw come on now, the kid is a hawks fan thats juked about a win. Its not really "baiting" when hes simply making an observation. which was a valid one. In reality he kept his statement pretty clean and simple.


Hey thanks for getting my back bro. reps for you.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> dude dont make excuses bout other teams
> spurs and pistons top 2 records in nba pretty much


 how was I making excuses for other teams? I was stating a fact. people are acting like the hawks haven't won a game all year except for this.


----------



## ATLien

How did Krstic miss that tip-in? That was his, all the way.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> how was I making excuses for other teams? I was stating a fact. people are acting like the hawks haven't won a game all year except for this.



cause u always postive

we lost to hawks and u find excuse

we could lose to 0-81 team and ull find excuse some bs like "they were due"


----------



## Phenom Z28

What's funny is no one would be saying anything if Vince's shot would have gone in (which it was a millimeter away from doing). He misses it and all the sudden it's a bad shot even though he's made that same shot a hundred times. That's perfectly within Vince's range. Who cares about driving? You need a 3 to win. You're facing a younger and more energetic Hawks team on *THEIR *homecourt, you go for the win.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

6 seconds left (enough time) and that's what you come up with...don't know if it was on Vince or Frank but that was just...yeah


----------



## mjm1

why couldnt kidd hit that last free throw in regulation


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> U cat expect a player to not have the ball the same player that was responsible for bringin us back in the 3rd but gets no touches throughout 4th quarter and ot to have any rhythm. Why the hell was kidd shootin so much why the hell was kristic shootin so much in the clutch u dont rely on those players to make those shots
> My thing is why werent we goin to vince earlier


You must be a joke-poster. I'm convinced of it. Kidd shot the ball 12 times. He went for 19, 17, 9, and 4. Vince was 9 of 24. He was being given the ball even though he was sucking badly.


----------



## Petey

TheATLien said:


> How did Krstic miss that tip-in? That was his, all the way.


Krstic should had dunked it.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Sad loss it happens. I do question Franks' offensive schemes though. Does the man have a plan for this last minute situations


----------



## Krstic All-Star

TheATLien said:


> How did Krstic miss that tip-in? That was his, all the way.


He rushed the shot - looked like he thought there was less time than there was.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> cause u always postive
> 
> we lost to hawks and u find excuse
> 
> we could lose to 0-81 team and ull find excuse some bs like "they were due"


 I just said they beat the other teams. I didn't say that makes it okay we lost. I said they've beaten a lot of good teams.

And sorry if saying a 4 point game with a full quarter too play is being "too positive" I guess I'll just fill out the rest of the games in the season as a loss.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> 6 seconds left (enough time) and that's what you come up with...don't know if it was on Vince or Frank but that was just...yeah


 I don't think they should have gone for the three, but since they did...I don't htink Vince should have been shooting for miles out.


----------



## vinc3fo3

normally i'd defend te nets, but this is REEEDICULOUS, 

hey i know who drew tat play up! 

the guy sitting behind lawrence frank!

read my lips thorn. 

GET. A. NEW. COACH. NOW.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I just said they beat the other teams. I didn't say that makes it okay we lost. I said they've beated a lot of good teams.
> 
> And sorry if saying a 4 point game with a full quarter too play is being "too positive" I guess I'll just fill out the rest of the games in the season as a loss.



well if we lose badly and choke or whatever its ok to show negativity because that shows u care and are a die hard fan.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I don't think they should have gone for the three, but since they did...I don't htink Vince should have been shooting for miles out.


it was in and out it was also bad calls by the ref that rj steal as clear path


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

That's the point, no one thinks that. I still can't believe Krstic blew that sweet pump fake, and then the tip in. Whatever, with the way the Hawks played, they deserved to win.


----------



## Omega

Carter15Nets said:


> well if we lose badly and choke or whatever its ok to show negativity because that shows u care and are a die hard fan.


 no it doesnt. you should go into any game thinking victory. you shouldnt just chalk up losses if you see a detroit or miami game coming up.


----------



## MrCharisma

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I don't think they should have gone for the three, but since they did...I don't htink Vince should have been shooting for miles out.


I didn't mind the shot honestly just b/c we all know VC has made those before and he's comfortable taking one of those. I thought it was going to but it just bounced out....it would've been a great shot to talk about but although there were probably easier shots that could've been had I don't think that shot was too bad considering who was taking the shot.


----------



## Air Fly

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> What's funny is no one would be saying anything if Vince's shot would have gone in (which it was a millimeter away from doing). He misses it and all the sudden it's a bad shot even though he's made that same shot a hundred times. That's perfectly within Vince's range. Who cares about driving? You need a 3 to win. You're facing a younger and more energetic Hawks team on *THEIR *homecourt, you go for the win.


Maybe some do thinks this is a really medicore team....go for a tie? cmon, VCs playing hurt, i bet he didnt want to waste more energey and just finish the game righ there. Too bad he missed it.

Kobe takes more questionable shots in the clutch than Vince but we dont hear give it to Odom let him drive or why didnt he go for a two.

RJ is not clutch, he'll drive and get called for an offensive foul or mess it up.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> it was in and out it was also bad calls by the ref that rj steal as clear path


 I know he almost made it, but he still shouldn't have gone for a shot that far out.


----------



## Air Fly

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I know he almost made it, but he still shouldn't have gone for a shot that far out.


Its in his range though.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Air Fly said:


> Its in his range though.


 I'm sure 3/4 court shots are in his range, so should he just start heaving them up?

It's in in range, but getting closer couldn't hurt.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

The reason that people lost to the Hawks is because they go into the game thinking it is going to be a cake walk.


----------



## Vinsane

Air Fly said:


> Its in his range though.


Exactly if he makes it everyone is kissing his feet
they should have gone to him more instead of kidd


----------



## Air Fly

oh that Kidd miss freethrow late in the 4th cost the Nets this game....havent heard someone mentioned that yet.

Just wanna lay it out there....It couldve been a 3 point game instead of 2.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

i'm pretty sure that the buzzer sounded before kristic got the layup off anyway.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Don't feel so down guys. It's not that the Nets are bad, it's that the Hawks are just that good.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Air Fly said:


> oh that Kidd miss freethrow late in the 4th cost the Nets this game....havent heard someone mentioned that yet.
> 
> Just wanna lay it out there....It couldve been a 3 point game instead of 2.


 you can make that same argument about any missed shot though.


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> Its in his range though.


I don't care if a 90 ft jumper is "in his range." You don't take a tougher shot for the sake of taking a tougher shot. If he's going to take a 3, don't waste so much time dribbling between your legs and instead move forward a few feet.


----------



## Vinsane

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Don't feel so down guys. It's not that the Nets are bad, it's that the Hawks are just that good.


heys mods what is this
B-A-I-T-I-N-G


----------



## Vinsane

why arent we talkin about kidd's missed free throw and kristic's missed layup


----------



## Noodfan

Vinsane said:


> heys mods what is this
> B-A-I-T-I-N-G


I don't think it is. We underrated them and they played better in some ways. Its his right.


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> oh that Kidd miss freethrow late in the 4th cost the Nets this game....havent heard someone mentioned that yet.
> 
> Just wanna lay it out there....It couldve been a 3 point game instead of 2.


He put up 19, 17, 9, and 4! How the hell can you place the blame on Kidd?!


----------



## Vinsane

jmk said:


> He put up 19, 17, 9, and 4! How the hell can you place the blame on Kidd?!


he missed the free thorw that possibly seals the game


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Vinsane said:


> heys mods what is this
> B-A-I-T-I-N-G


i really dont understand how this is baiting. i was being serious and celebrating a win for my team.


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> I don't care if a 90 ft jumper is "in his range." You don't take a tougher shot for the sake of taking a tougher shot. If he's going to take a 3, don't waste so much time dribbling between your legs and instead move forward a few feet.


You should question why Frank during all that time came up with such a weak play


----------



## Vinsane

Noodfan said:


> I don't think it is. We underrated them and they played better in some ways. Its his right.


petey already told him to leave


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> Exactly if he makes it everyone is kissing his feet
> they should have gone to him more instead of kidd


We should have gone to him more so he could have been 11 for 31 instead of 9 for 24? He was horrible tonite.


----------



## Noodfan

Vinsane said:


> why arent we talkin about kidd's missed free throw and kristic's missed layup


Then lets talk about a 1 reb shy t-dubb with a superb performance. Kidd made Nets come back. he fullfilled his duty. Did VC do the same? No. So live with it boy. :curse:


----------



## HB

i_like_the_hawks said:


> i really dont understand how this is baiting. i was being serious and celebrating a win for my team.


Congrats on the win. Lots of teams do underestimate your hawks, you guys have a bunch of young energetic players. Once they learn to play the game , they will be very dangerous


----------



## jmk

Alrite, let's talk about Vince's *15* missed shots. You don't think any of those would have helped? You guys are a laugh and a half.


----------



## Omega

jmk said:


> He put up 19, 17, 9, and 4! How the hell can you place the blame on Kidd?!


 ??? it could have been a three point game. i dont care about his stat line he missed a clutch ft. the second he missed that his stat line disapeered. i am so mad at the nets right now. i blame the fact that we were in position to lose this game on our bench.


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> He put up 19, 17, 9, and 4! How the hell can you place the blame on Kidd?!


double post.


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> He put up 19, 17, 9, and 4! How the hell can you place the blame on Kidd?!


If he had made that freethrow, the Hawks woulda find it hard to tie the game cuz theyd have to go for a 3 point shot not an easy 2 pointers that they made.

Not to mention, he missed two freethrows which couldve given Nets the lead in the 4th too.


----------



## Phenom Z28

jmk said:


> I don't care if a 90 ft jumper is "in his range." You don't take a tougher shot for the sake of taking a tougher shot. If he's going to take a 3, don't waste so much time dribbling between your legs and instead move forward a few feet.


I dunno if you saw it, but he was being gaurded by someone who was much taller than him and with a good amount of reach. Vince saw an opening within his range and it was a straight-ahead shot which he prefers so he took it. That was not a low-% shot by any means.


----------



## Noodfan

Air Fly said:


> If he had made that freethrow, the Hawks woulda find it hard to tie the game cuz theyd have to go for a 3 point shot not an easy 2 pointers that they made.
> 
> I blame him and he also missed two freethrow which couldve given us the lead in the 4th too.


So VC shot %100 percent and only missed his clutch shot right?


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Hbwoy said:


> Congrats on the win. Lots of teams do underestimate your hawks, you guys have a bunch of young energetic players. Once they learn to play the game , they will be very dangerous


Thanks for the compliment. This happens every time the Hawks win a game. people are cool untill the final buzzer then they are all like get out of here leave. Fact is i aint got no place else to go. the Hawks board is a ghost town.


----------



## justasking?

Air Fly said:


> If he had made that freethrow, the Hawks woulda find it hard to tie the game cuz theyd have to go for a 3 point shot not an easy 2 pointers that they made.
> 
> Not to mention, he missed two freethrows which couldve given Nets the lead in the 4th too.


Air Fly, if you wanna pin this loss on Kidd, what about all the missed 3 pointers by VC? Or his poor shooting percentage? 

There is no need for this really.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Thanks for the compliment. This happens every time the Hawks win a game. people are cool untill the final buzzer then they are all like get out of here leave. Fact is i aint got no place else to go. *the Hawks board is a ghost town*.


With the buzz they're making, that can change. Build it up! :biggrin:


----------



## Noodfan

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Thanks for the compliment. This happens every time the Hawks win a game. people are cool untill the final buzzer then they are all like get out of here leave. Fact is i aint got no place else to go. the Hawks board is a ghost town.


How about giving VC and Vinsane to you :biggrin: j/k


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> double post.


How come Vince didn't make the shot at the end that was obviously "in his range?"

Why not blame Vince for his 15 missed shots. If he makes even 1 of those we don't lose.

The answer is quite simple. A blind fanboy is a blind fanboy and this forum is currently a home for the seeing-impaired.


----------



## HB

i_like_the_hawks said:


> Thanks for the compliment. This happens every time the Hawks win a game. people are cool untill the final buzzer then they are all like get out of here leave. Fact is i aint got no place else to go. the Hawks board is a ghost town.


Lol will take you here. Theres always some controversy going on, people dont want to ever see the nets lose a game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Not that kidd missing that FT didn't hurt, but you can't go back and blame that. Thats like going back and blaming every missed shot that happened in the game. If RJ or Vince or Kidd had hit a few of the shots they missed in the first quarter, then it wouldn't have been that score at the end of the game. 

It all comes down to what happened at the very end of the game. And it was a bad play call and a bad shot (and despite what some may think, thats not an attack on the person who shot it).


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Krstic All Star said:


> With the buzz they're making, that can change. Build it up! :biggrin:


I post there but noone ever responds. The Hawks are getting better. Maybe it will pick up.


----------



## Air Fly

Noodfan said:


> So VC shot %100 percent and only missed his clutch shot right?


You dont get it, i think VC played bad too but he was obviously still hurt from last nights injury. Which is why i dont blame him that much.

Kidd - yes he did good getting Nets back in the game but he missed a clutch freethrow which couldve sealed the deal...is that hard to understand? his other stats dont really matter, he missed a clutch freethrow.....you dont think you could at least blame him for that?


----------



## squaleca

yea but if Vince isnt in the game we lose by more than 2 mark my words!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

I_Like_the_Hawks....

You are welcomed to stay becuse no one resides in your forum.




Sincerely, Jizzy


----------



## ghoti

Air Fly said:


> You dont get it, i think VC played bad too but he was obviously still hurt from last nights injury. Which is why i dont blame him that much.


Why does he have the ball, then??!!

If he's on the court, he's responsible for his play!

If he's too hurt to make the damn shot, there are other superstars who could take it.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Noodfan said:


> How about giving VC and Vinsane to you :biggrin: j/k


Everyone is welcome to post on the Hawks board whenever they want. :banana:


----------



## ghoti

i_like_the_hawks said:


> I post there but noone ever responds. The Hawks are getting better. Maybe it will pick up.


I will try to post more in the Hawks forum.

I have League Pass and the Hawks are fun to watch.


----------



## jmk

squaleca said:


> yea but if Vince isnt in the game we lose by more than 2 mark my words!!!!!!!!!


Actually, we probably win because the offense would flow and not be constantly interrupted by an injured player.

If Kidd doesn't play we probably lose by 30-40.


----------



## squaleca

u think this team can compete without VC u gonna be on something!!!!


----------



## Noodfan

Air Fly said:


> You dont get it, i think VC played bad too but he was obviously still hurt from last nights injury. Which is why i dont blame him that much.
> 
> Kidd - yes he did good getting Nets back in the game but he missed a clutch freethrow which couldve sealed the deal...is that hard to understand? his other stats dont really matter, he missed a clutch freethrow.....you dont think you could at least blame him for that?


Maybe... But Kidd did other things then missing a freethow (which can be compensatable) but Vc almost didn't do much while missing a cluth (which was a game deciding shot)


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

ghoti said:


> I will try to post more in the Hawks forum.
> 
> I have League Pass and the Hawks are fun to watch.


eh i dunno. its more fun to go to the game and heckle because it's so quiet in Phillips that the players can hear what your saying clearly.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *Not that kidd missing that FT didn't hurt, but you can't go back and blame that. Thats like going back and blaming every missed shot that happened in the game*. If RJ or Vince or Kidd had hit a few of the shots they missed in the first quarter, then it wouldn't have been that score at the end of the game.
> 
> *It all comes down to what happened at the very end of the game. And it was a bad play call and a bad shot * (and despite what some may think, thats not an attack on the person who shot it).


This is so true.


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> You dont get it, i think VC played bad too but he was obviously still hurt from last nights injury. Which is why i dont blame him that much.
> 
> Kidd - yes he did good getting Nets back in the game but he missed a clutch freethrow which couldve sealed the deal...is that hard to understand? his other stats dont really matter, he missed a clutch freethrow.....you dont think you could at least blame him for that?


19 points, 17 assists, 9 rebounds, and 4 steals, with only 2 turnovers don't matter?

Ya know what. I'm going to create a forum purely for Vince fanboys to rant and rave about there and you guys won't have to infest here anymore. Deal?


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> How come Vince didn't make the shot at the end that was obviously "in his range?"
> 
> Why not blame Vince for his 15 missed shots. If he makes even 1 of those we don't lose.
> 
> The answer is quite simple. A blind fanboy is a blind fanboy and this forum is currently a home for the seeing-impaired.


Get my point here mr. blind hater, going by your logic we could never blame any player for missing a clutch shot or freethrow.

Its simple as, Kidd missed a clutch freethrow which coulda made it harder for the Hawks to tie the game...this has nothing to do with Vince.

I dont wanna repeat myself again.


----------



## Phenom Z28

jmk said:


> How come Vince didn't make the shot at the end that was obviously "in his range?"
> 
> Why not blame Vince for his 15 missed shots. If he makes even 1 of those we don't lose.
> 
> The answer is quite simple. A blind fanboy is a blind fanboy and this forum is currently a home for the seeing-impaired.


How come Krstic didn't make the lay-up? That's within his range. Hell, Vince's shot was even closer than Nenads! You don't make 100% of shots within your range.....and I feel kind of stupid just having to explain that to somebody.


----------



## ghoti

i_like_the_hawks said:


> eh i dunno. its more fun to go to the game and heckle because it's so quiet in Phillips that the players can hear what your saying clearly.


That's a really nice arena. I wish the Nets played in sweet digs like that.


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> 19 points, 17 assists, 9 rebounds, and 4 steals, with only 2 turnovers don't matter?
> 
> Ya know what. I'm going to create a forum purely for Vince fanboys to rant and rave about there and you guys won't have to infest here anymore. Deal?


Even a triple double wont matter if you still lose the game or miss a clutch freethrow. Kidd will tell you that himself.

As for you last comment, you should know better than that, MOD.


----------



## ATLien

ghoti said:


> I will try to post more in the Hawks forum.
> 
> I have League Pass and the Hawks are fun to watch.


Please do, you are always welcome at the Hawks forum! :yes:


----------



## jmk

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> How come Krstic didn't make the lay-up? That's within his range. Hell, Vince's shot was even closer than Nenads! You don't make 100% of shots within your range.....and I feel kind of stupid just having to explain that to somebody.


Thanks for explaining it to me. You truly are a phenom. Be my teacher, please?


----------



## Omega

kidd misses the potential game winning FT but carter is blamed for the loss(had kidd made it there may be no chance for carter to lose the game)

had kidd made it he's the freaking clutch hero. no matter what kidd wins.

i swear some of you so called nets fans are really hypocritical. you get mad at people who are homers to VC but it seems like most of you are homers to kidd rather than fans of the nets. cmon guys..


----------



## squaleca

you know why there are fan boys!! cause the nets have 24 losses this year 2 of them have been blamed on kidd 22 have been blamed on Carter!!!! if evryone would stop blaming one player for the teams losses than you woulndt have all the VC fans defending him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

I'm going to ease the tension on this board. Time for me to strip.....


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> Even a triple double wont matter if you still lose the game or miss a clutch freethrow. Kidd will tell you that himself.
> 
> As for you last comment, you should know better than that, MOD.


You see, there's a difference here. You are blaming the whole game on Kidd and basically praising Vince. Vince was horrible tonite. Kidd was great, despite a missed FT. 

Vince missed 70% of his threes. He missed 15 total shots. He completely interrupted the flow of the offense tonite. If Kidd doesn't play tonite, we lose by 30+. 

But yeah, let's blame him for the loss. His near 20-20 triple double means ****.


----------



## Air Fly

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> kidd misses the potential game winning FT but carter is blamed for the loss(had kidd made it there may be no chance for carter to lose the game)
> 
> had kidd made it he's the freaking clutch hero. no matter what kidd wins.
> 
> i* swear some of you so called nets fans are really hypocritical. you get mad at people who are homers to VC but it seems like most of you are homers to kidd rather than fans of the nets. cmon guys..*



:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Speaking the truth!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca

well as i recall on the 4 game winning streak VC hit 3 game winners in 3 consecutive games!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmk

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> kidd misses the potential game winning FT but carter is blamed for the loss(had kidd made it there may be no chance for carter to lose the game)
> 
> had kidd made it he's the freaking clutch hero. no matter what kidd wins.
> 
> i swear some of you so called nets fans are really hypocritical. you get mad at people who are homers to VC but it seems like most of you are homers to kidd rather than fans of the nets. cmon guys..


Here's the thing. Vince played a bad game. Kidd played a great game. If you're going to go for what-ifs, then what if Vince didn't play so damn bad tonite? Then Kidd wouldn't have to miss a FT to get all of your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Jizzy

squaleca said:


> well as i recall on the 4 game winning streak VC hit 3 game winners in 3 consecutive games!!!!!!!!




Sometimes, I don't understand what the hell you're talking about. lol


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> You see, there's a difference here. You are blaming the whole game on Kidd and basically praising Vince. Vince was horrible tonite. Kidd was great, despite a missed FT.
> 
> Vince missed 70% of his threes. He missed 15 total shots. He completely interrupted the flow of the offense tonite. If Kidd doesn't play tonite, we lose by 30+.
> 
> But yeah, let's blame him for the loss. His near 20-20 triple double means ****.


I praised Vince? LOL, nope i said he played bad but excused him cuz he just came off an injury.

And i also didnt blame Kidd for the whole game, you seem to just be putting words on my mouth.

I said he played good all game but missed a clutch freethrow which i think he should get blamed for despite his good effort bringing back Nets in the game. Read my posts in this thread and i never blamed him for the whole game......just that missed freethrow.


----------



## ghoti

squaleca said:


> well as i recall on the 4 game winning streak VC hit 3 game winners in 3 consecutive games!!!!!!!!


Do you recall that they were 30 foot heaves when he had a bad leg?


----------



## Vinsane

ghoti said:


> Do you recall that they were 30 foot heaves when he had a bad leg?


thats the point how is he supposed to drive on a bad leg the shot was in and out good shot good look just didnt stay in


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> thats the point how is he supposed to drive on a bad leg the shot was in and out good shot good look just didnt stay in


OMG for the last time.

RJ should have had the ball and taken it to the rim since Vince was not capable tonight.

It is not Vince's fault Frank drew the play up for him.

It was a STUPID play call and a HORRIBLE shot.


----------



## Jizzy

The shirt is coming off, my shirt is coming off!!!!!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

jmk said:


> Here's the thing. Vince played a bad game. Kidd played a great game. If you're going to go for what-ifs, then what if Vince didn't play so damn bad tonite? Then Kidd wouldn't have to miss a FT to get all of your panties in a bunch.


Carter missed that game 7 shot in Philly. But what is overlooked is Oakley missed a wide open lay-up in transition that a 9 year old would've made. That lay-up could've changed the entire complexion of the series,but what is remembered is Carter's miss.

We remember Webber traveling on the biggest stage in college basketball,nothing else.
etc..

We remember Bill Buckner letting that grounder get through his legs. Nothing else. We don't even remember the fact that mistake occured in game 6. And that a game 7 had to be played.

I'm not saying this is Kidd's fault,by no means. But when evaluating a player's clutch ability,it's seeing if he'll deliver in a certain situation,discounting everything else,including why he's in that situation abd how it could've been avoided.If he doesn't,too bad. If he does,good. Kidd was put in a situation to deliver,he didn't. Case Closed.

Second,Carter played bad,Curly missed a lot of easy shots,Kidd missed a key free throw. Why not blame the Nets in general?


----------



## fruitcake

VCFSO2000 said:


> Carter missed that game 7 shot in Philly. But what is overlooked is Oakley missed a wide open lay-up in transition that a 9 year old would've made. That lay-up could've changed the entire complexion of the series,but what is remembered is Carter's miss.


and also even more overlooked is JYD missing both free throws with around 2 minutes left.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Why does every loss have to try and be pinned on one single player every game? 

Yeah, Kidd missed a clutch FT. Yeah, Frank drew up a ****ty play. Yeah, Vince missed a shot that was from ridiculously far out. But you know whose fault this loss is on? The Nets, every single one of them.

If you're going to argue "what if they made this shot", you can say that for every single shot that didn't go in. There is no sense in even making the argument. What if Kidd made that FT and then someone on the Hawks hit a 3 instead of a 2? You can just keep going and say "well if this happened, then blah blah blah", there is no way of knowing if hitting one of those shots would have made a different outcome. It would have changed it the game, but there is 0% chance of knowing if it would have changed the outcome.


----------



## Omega

VCFSO2000 said:


> Carter missed that game 7 shot in Philly. But what is overlooked is Oakley missed a wide open lay-up in transition that a 9 year old would've made. That lay-up could've changed the entire complexion of the series,but what is remembered is Carter's miss.
> 
> We remember Webber traveling on the biggest stage in college basketball,nothing else.
> etc..
> 
> We remember Bill Buckner letting that grounder get through his legs. Nothing else. We don't even remember the fact that mistake occured in game 6. And that a game 7 had to be played.
> 
> I'm not saying this is Kidd's fault,by no means. But when evaluating a player's clutch ability,it's seeing if he'll deliver in a certain situation,discounting everything else,including why he's in that situation abd how it could've been avoided.If he doesn't,too bad. If he does,good. Kidd was put in a situation to deliver,he didn't. Case Closed.
> 
> Second,Carter played bad,Curly missed a lot of easy shots,Kidd missed a key free throw. Why not blame the Nets in general?


firstly i agree with the last sentence. throw in a bad call by frank and that sums it up.

secondly i think webber got a tech as a result of calling a TO with none left. not a traveling.


----------



## VCFSO2000

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> firstly i agree with the last sentence. throw in a bad call by frank and that sums it up.
> 
> secondly i think webber got a tech as a result of calling a TO with none left. not a traveling.


Oh snap. Got a little brain cramp. The traveling I'm referring is one that was blatant but wasn't called.


----------



## netfan4life

what a bad game...and Kidd didnt even get a triple double.
man this game sucked


----------



## Vinsane

on the bright side
sixers lose
cavs lose
wiz lose
and t-wolves play tomorrow then we get them at the target center day after


----------



## Auggie

ya well we lost to them as well too recently, dam hawks ..


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets are now on pace for a 45-37 record...quite dismal compared to what we were thinking going into this season. If they wunna hit 50 wins then the Nets have to go 19-7 for the rest of the season. Quite unlikely...

Anyway...Vince Carter moved passed Sleepy Floyd on the all-time scoring list...

177. Johnny Green - 12,281
*178. Vince Carter - 12,269*
179. Sleepy Floyd - 12,270

All Cliffy has to do is make an appearance in the next game to move past Michael Jordan for 15th on the all-time minutes played list.


----------

